# Poisonous to goats?



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been going through lists on the web with my mum about which plants are toxic and which are okay for goats and checked if our yard is okay.
One thing we can't figure out is frangipani! Does anyone know if this is bad?
I think it might not be good because when you break it, it has that milky substance inside like milkweed and it got me concerned.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Its also called Plumeria..Heres a link.. I read that the milky sap can irritate the skin and eyes..The goats may not even touch it anyway..but..BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plumeria


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I read the same thing about it irritating skin, I'm a bit worried. 
But the leaves are up very high and the goats are relatively small so I'll just keep watch. Mum isn't keen on taking out her plant


----------



## Aiko (12 mo ago)

PiccoloGoat said:


> I have been going through lists on the web with my mum about which plants are toxic and which are okay for goats and checked if our yard is okay.
> One thing we can't figure out is frangipani! Does anyone know if this is bad?
> I think it might not be good because when you break it, it has that milky substance inside like milkweed and it got me concerned.


They are a toxic plant for any animal including people. 
I've been researching around and found the exact same as you all. Here in Hawaii Plumeria is one of those plants we find everywhere and although there isn't much information on the web, we grew up being told things such as "the sap will blind you" and "if you eat it you'll die". Another goat farmer has also mentioned to us that it's poisonous to goats.

Unfortunately, we are currently experiencing this first hand with one of our bottle babys.
Currently treating a 2-month old buck that had ingested a small amount because some jerk left trimmings around. We have baking soda and mineral free choice as well as fresh water daily(which has been replaced with an electrolyte solution for the time being)


PiccoloGoat said:


> I have been going through lists on the web with my mum about which plants are toxic and which are okay for goats and checked if our yard is okay.
> One thing we can't figure out is frangipani! Does anyone know if this is bad?
> I think it might not be good because when you break it, it has that milky substance inside like milkweed and it got me concerned.


Day 1 started with the runs, a few hours after ingestion. We treated with activated charcoal in his bottle during his night time feeding.
Day 2 very watery runs. Overall acting normal, eating normally. Switching between regular feeding and electrolytes.
Day 3 still very watery runs. Refusing bottle during normal feeding time and although acting normal, very low energy. Grazing and drinking normally on dry grass/hay.Again switching between electrolytes and milk at feedings when he actually takes the bottle. Added a tad bit of molasses to a couple of feedings for an energy boost. A little substance in his poop(like a paste) at night.
Day 4
Very watery poop again. Refusing bottle again. Grazing but low energy again. (Will update)


----------

